# Vorbereitung auf Ausbildung!



## Sebbe1993 (4. Dez 2013)

Ich habe nun endlich einen Ausbildungsplatz als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung bekommen 

*dezent freu mit 10101405454400 fachem Luftsprung* :toll::toll::toll::toll:

So und die anderen Programmierer im Team meinten ich sollte mir mal die folgenden Sachen ansehen:

-Versionskontroll Systemen wie (GIT, CVS oder SubVersion) ansehen -erledigt- 

-Java in Zusammenhang mit MySQL ???:L???:L

Und da liegt der Hund begraben  
Außer ganz füher mit PHP habe ich mit MySQL nie etwas am Hut gehabt  
Und schon gar nicht mit Java !

Könnt ihr mir Bücher empfehlen oder Seiten die mich da einiger Maßen gut 
drauf vorbereiten!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im vor raus


----------



## kaoZ (4. Dez 2013)

```
Java - Von Kopf bis Fuß
```
 zumindest was den Java einstieg angeht insofern du 0 Erfahrung hast 

_Kann ich nur Empfehlen, allgemein die Buchreihe Head First find ich nicht verkehrt_ :toll:


----------



## Sebbe1993 (4. Dez 2013)

Was java angeht ist alles klar ! 
Nur mit Datenbanken speziell habe ich noch nie gearbeitet ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyDavidson (4. Dez 2013)

Hier wird das alles recht gut erklärt.


----------



## Sebbe1993 (4. Dez 2013)

Dankeschön 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shandnyar (4. Dez 2013)

Erstens, gratulation 

Ich will dich nicht beunruhigen aber du wirst wahrscheinlich noch mit *Hibernate*/EclipseLink (in Grunde genommen Java Persistence Api) zu tun haben. JDBC als basis sollst du sowieso lernen


----------



## Sebbe1993 (4. Dez 2013)

Wieso sollte mich das beunruhigen ?!

Ich gehe ja auch dahin um noch was zu lernen ! Wenn ich schon alles wüsste würde ich ja keine Ausbildung machen )) 

Ich möchte nur das die Firma merkt Mensch der hat sich vorbereitet ! 
Und das tue ich aufjedenfall 

Werde mir so viel anschauen wie ich kann !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shandnyar (4. Dez 2013)

Das ist eine sehr gute Einstellung


----------

